# CQHAM.RU

## RA6XPF

!                  ,        : , , , ,                      ,    ,           ?

----------


## ua0zaf

> !                  ,        : , , , ,                      ,    ,           ?


     .

----------


## EU1ME

.  -         - ,   ,          .          QRZ.

----------


## ua3urs

> !                  ,        ...            ?


   .    ,   -    . 
     .        ,      .

----------


## KENWOOD

> -


      ,        ?     100,       ,     ,    100   70 ?

----------


## ua3urs

> ?


 .                                                                                                                                            ....

----------


## RK4CI

?  ?     ?          ?

----------


## KENWOOD

*ci*,
   ?
        , 
    , , 
 ,    ,  - ,   ..        .
   ,    ,        1  1000 .
 .

----------


## RK4CI

> ? 
>         , 
>     , ,


        ?        .   . .
   ,      .  .     .   .  . ,        ,     ,       .    ,   .           ...    .          .

----------


## RA6XPF

> *ci*,
>    ?
>         , 
>     , , 
>  ,    ,  - ,   ..        .
>    ,    ,        1  1000 .
>  .


,           ,                  .                     .

----------


## RA6XPF

> .   ?  .      -  14    1          12!    3  ,    ..
> ? - 15,   .  ,  12-15   ,      .
>          .       . 
>      ()-   ( ),   (  ),   (    ).   .


           80 +\-10             ,     ,                ""   ,  ,      .         .

----------


## superHFuser

> -  14    1          12!    3  ,    ..


    1  ,    750     Ku   .     .       http://www.cpii.com/docs/datasheets/17/mkt160.pdf    6   2.25          .    ? 
 .  - duty cycle     ,   10,  .       ,     ,    .     ,        -  . ,    ?   ?     ,Acom,  , QRO  .          .    ,   ,     ? , ,   .. ::::

----------


## LY1SD

> 815 ,   .


  ,    ?

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    ,         ,  .


      .  ,      , JAMIKON, .

----------


## LY1SD

> - .


,   ,   ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   ?    .


-, ""  . -,  ,   -   ,   .   -   .

----------


## LY1SD

> \   ?    ?


      4, 60 , 50  .    ,   .          .  .

----------


## RA6XPF

> ,          .     4 .     .     \       .          .         .     \    ?    ?       ,          650 .   -  ,   .    50   ,    -  .        .  6        10 !


       ,             (),                                    .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,        , -     50          ""    ...


      ,      (     2-3 )    ,    .     .       ,    .    -  .   ,    , hi!     .

----------


## ua3urs

> -   .


    .       .

----------


## LY1SD

> 2  -  !    815 ,   .





> ,    ?





> - .


 ::::  ::::  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  ::::  ::::

----------


## Mildi

> 2  -  !    815 ,   .


        800 - 1600 ?
 1400    600+   + 100         . ...   6  200*1000   .   300   2 .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,    ""  .


     .

 ::

----------


## Mildi

> ,    .


                    .

----------


## ua3urs

> ,    ?


  . 
  RZ3DOH .           ,      .   .
 -
    ,      .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      .


    "",   "" -      ? ,  "".



> .


   ???    ,     ,     ,      ,  .   ,     ?  815      " "  ""... ,  ,  ,    ...  :  :  :    :  :Crazy:  ::::  :Laughing:  ::bad::

----------


## KENWOOD

> --


   .    .         . .

----------


## Mildi

.         ,     .

----------


## Alex 1

> 


   ,   ,     ?      0,7  2...3 ,       ,         "  "  700  2...3. ,     ,     ""  ,  "  ,  " .    ,     ""   "  ,      "  "" ,       ,     .

  , http://datagor.ru/amplifiers/tubes/p...magnetron.html

----------


## RK4CI

> 


          ?         .      .          .            .
        .     ,    .       ,        ?        ,   .

----------


## RA6XPF

> ?         .      .          .            .
>         .     ,    .       ,        ?        ,   .


     ,      ? λ     ,        .      ,    ,      .               .   .

----------


## Alex 1

> ,    ,


    +1 -    .




> .   .


     ,     ,      ,   (  )  .       ,         ,    25...50 .

----------


## Mildi

> ?


   .



> ,      ?


                         300-400 .

                           .

       494        .      .     .        .

----------


## AlexanderT

> 494        .      .


   ,         "" -   .      7   .

----------


## Alex9591

> .


  ...          ,    .            ,      .           ,     . 
                  .            .

----------


## RA3PKJ

> 0   .


   ?

----------


## RA3PKJ

, .

----------


## Sedoj

> ...          ,    .            ,      .           ,     . 
>                   .            .



*    ,          "   "
   .
    ,     () .
*

----------


## Geo

> *    ,          "   "*
> *   .*
> *   ,     () .*


     ? ,        ,    .  *Alex9591*,     (   ) -  ! *     - !* ,  ,       ?! "  "   ,     ,    "",     . ,   ,    ,  "",  - ,   .

----------


## Sedoj

> ? ,        ,    .  *Alex9591*,     (   ) -  ! *     - !* ,  ,       ?! "  "   ,     ,    "",     . ,   ,    ,  "",  - ,   .


   ,         .
    ,          ,   ,  ,  1500.  3000.    ,          .
      (  )   .
       ,     2  ,  ?     600.   ,        4000.,   . 
   .     ""  ...      ,

----------


## Mildi

> ,     2  ,  ?


...  ....       ,            .

----------


## Mildi

> . 
>    250- 260 .   ,       ,      ,  - .


                ?            70 .
         .               3   .

            .       . 3      1/4   .

----------


## superHFuser

> .


 ,  ,    - ,    .      ,   ,         ?   ? - -.      ,        ?  -.  ,          ?

----------


## shwonder

:
http://schmidt-walter.eit.h-da.de/smps_e/smps_e.html

----------


## Mildi

> ,      .


      .       0,5  15-20    .
  .

----------


## superHFuser

http://w5jgv.com/hv-ps1/

----------


## RA6XPF

> ?         ?        ?        ,  ,       ?
>        . Ÿ ,  .      .        .       ,      .          .          .


1.      .2.       .    . 3.            . 4.                   "      "

----------


## RA6XPF

> ...          ,    .            ,      .           ,     . 
>                   .            .


            .                                 ................  !!!                ..                 .

----------


## RA6XPF

> .            .         . ..        .


      "..        ." .                   6-7 .       .

----------


## RA6XPF

> ,      . ,    0,16     0,5  ?    .     ?


               "      "             .

----------


## Alex9591

> ,          "   "
>    .
>    ,     () .


,    .

----------


## RU3XN

.       -    ,      .    ,      90-95%,    80-90%.

----------


## PERESVET

.
** .
        ,       .
,          .
1. ,               .
       .
   ,      . ,            .
2.       .        .
3.                .
.
          ,,   .       . 
        .          www.spellmanhv.com

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     ?


     ?         220     ,       ,   .     ,    -...  .     .    .     .   .         ,    ,      ...       .   ...    ...     .   ...

----------


## RK4CI

> 


    .     ,       .   .(  ).  .    100-150   50-60 . 220-470   150   .       2000 .      ,      .       ...      .      100   .        ...    ,      .      .   , , .
           ,   .     ,      .       ,  .     .    .       .

----------


## hatchet

> http://w5jgv.com/hv-ps1/
>   // //.


 , ,      ""   :Smile:   ...      -     ,    .      ,          -     ,       "" 30      ...  :Smile:

----------


## Sedoj

.              .
      : http://www.toroid.ru/book/semenovBU.zip   ,         ,  ,   ,  , (  )  -   -.   ,      ,      , ,          .    ,     ..
 .

----------


## Alex9591

1       .       .      .        (  )   5   2          .      ,         .    1:1                   .
 ,  ,  . :Smile:

----------


## RA3PKJ

> 





> 1:1


     -   ,  (   )       . 
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/y4o15ebo0
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/5hqt2g3sy

----------


## RU3XN

> ,   double edged flyback  ...


 Double-ended flyback (  "edged"   ) -    ,    ,   .      ( full bridge  half bridge ),   ,        .    ,    half bridge flyback    #111.

----------


## RU3XN

> "" ,           ,        ,    ,     .        ,   ,  2 ,     .      .


 ,      ,       full bridge  double-ended flyback...
   .
 .       .    -                 .   =>  .   =>  .   -    .
    -       .       (   ,   , -   )           5-7 .

----------


## MrAU

,    (5-7 )     -   .
 -   , ,   ,     50 .
     ,      .



> =>


,        70-100            :Sad:  
 ...     .    ,  .
      ,  .

, ,      (       )   , , ,  .

----------


## superHFuser

> .


    ?   5   , ,   ? .

----------


## hatchet

> ,         ,     .


                 " ".  ,  200,  5,    ""  .      ,             -  ,       ""    ...  :Smile:

----------


## MrAU

> " ".  ,  200,  5,    ""  .      ,             -


,    - .     .   ,     .
 ,     ,   ,    .  ,          (  -   ,  - )     RX,      QRN.




> ,


,  70  -  400 .    "Design tools pulse transformers 4.0"    2000 703040   6      .
   .     .   ,    ,  30002   , IGBT    300    1200   .   90% (   )      1-2 ,      .

----------


## RU3XN

> "Design tools pulse transformers 4.0"    2000 703040   6      .


 ,  ,   .      6  E65  N27, 25 .     4.5    100 C   3 .    -  0.8, ..     .     ,    ,       .
   50   .       25 .
     ,  ,   ,  - -  .

*  8 ():*




> ,             -  ,       ""    ...


 , -      ,     ,

----------


## UA3RNB

> .       .


    .          ....     :Smile:

----------


## MrAU

> ,  ,


,      ,  ,       .
      .




> 19:47,       23:50 ? - ?


   -     14:14.   4  - , GMT    ,       ,     ,      :Smile:  .    ...

----------


## 355

,      2000 452712 4 ,   (30.).    ,                    2.5 .       .        200,     .       ,           .   200     .   .      ,    10  (350.),  ,   .

----------


## RU3XN

> ,      ,  ,       .


   20     ,     .

*  21 ():*




> ,     ,            ,  ,           ,       .    ,     ,     .



* Sedoj*,  ,  ,                 ,      ?   ?

----------


## RU3XN

*Sedoj*,   .

----------


## 12701

> .     , 70 ,  2-5 ?   .


         ,    ,           .        "   "   .     ,    2000         ,    ,       .  .          ..

----------


## UA3MCH

> ,    ,           .        "   "   .
> ....................  ....................  ....................


 ,      ,      ?

----------


## UA3MCH

...       ( )  ,    "",   ,     ""   ?

----------


## RU3XN

,                      .     .   ...
       ....
       ?

----------


## RU3XN

50   50 ?    50   ,   50  ?  ...     .

  .  64015 64016     .          .
 ,   ,   .
 64017  .      . 
 ,     .

----------


## RU3XN

,      .        ,  
(  )   .     ,   .
..    !
____________________  __
.

----------


## 4L1G

> : , , , ,


    !

----------


## ALP

> ,          ,     ,    .       .   ,   .
>   ,    .


 Sedoj ,       ,      ,     ,    , .....  ,       ()       .      ,   ,       ..    -   .    .      .
      ,          ,      (        )          ,      ,   ,     ,   ,   .
  ,  ,   ,        ,  .

----------


## KENWOOD

, ,      .
    , 
 ,  + -,      , 
         , 
       ,     , 
      ,   , ,  ..       ,
         ,       600-700,      300-350,       .
      . 
   ,   ,      "     ".

----------

.        .   . ,     - 200.    .     12 .    ,   ,   ,   60      .  ,      ,     .     .        ,           .    16    -   .

*  59 ():*

    . ,    12=/250~   , ,   ,      ,   .

----------

> 220-12-220,  , , 
>   1  1     ?  , 300? ?   ?


 ,  .  ?       10  ,        100-200 ,     .
1.    100-200.
2.     200    .
   100 ,   ,   ????
   ,     ????   .     ???

----------


## us2iep

> , ,      .
>    , 
>  ,  + -,      , 
>          ,


 
*KENWOOD*,       ,    .      ,   ,   .    ,   .
    ,           . 1296 ,  30,       :Sad:   :Embarassed: .  ,       ,      .        : http://valvol.flyboard.ru/topic159-45.html

----------


## UB0AAC

!            (     .),      ,   ,         .   .
"+"  :
       "" ;
        ;
"-"    "  "   ;

,    ( 12-220)      .     2500  10 .      .

----------


## KENWOOD

,    ,    ,  ,

----------


## KENWOOD

> .   600. ,   1300


   Transformer 2.0.0.0  1  421 ,      ?
70 , 220, 45/27/12  2000, 0,2

    ,    ,     ,   ,     , .. ,   U/n  ,   ,

----------


## KENWOOD

- ,   ,

----------


## KENWOOD

,



> 


? .     ,
  -    ,   ,

----------


## KENWOOD

,    ,
   65/37/16,600,   ,        1347 .
 22 ,  128  1000.

----------


## KENWOOD

?,   ?,   ,    ?

----------


## KENWOOD

> 


     300 , 1, 
 ,  , 15 20   300,  15  300    1, 600-0,5,  ..    ,

----------


## KENWOOD

,   ,      2   .

----------


## RV3DLX

> http://radikal.ru/F/i050.radikal.ru/...c02d8.jpg.html


        .
.

----------


## VOVA080808

12-300      ,
 , ,       .

----------


## UB0AAC

> NEY   ?


   ?

----------


## RK4CI

> (  ).


      , ,  ?...      ?     ...

----------


## VOVA080808

> , ,  ?...      ?     ...


 -   .
   -       .




> ?


    -    ""   .

----------


## RA3PKJ

> ,, -  .


    ,   -   .  ,            .    ?            .      (  ),    (        ).           . 
     .    !         .   ?  ,              ,    .      .           ( ).
      ,      .       .          .
       .   ,             .      .
 ,   ,  :
http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?t...D%E8%EA&page=4

----------

> ?


     . ,   ,     ...
   (  )     , ,      -   ,   . ,    ,    . 
    ,        .   ,         ,    ,   ,       .   ,    , ,  -   .         .    ,      . 
,   ,        .  .  , ,    10    98.5%.        ,   ...  :Super:

----------

> **, ,      .....


     .     ,       ...      ... :Crazy:  .        10  ...  :Sad:        .  ::::

----------


## RN6LKU

,  =2.    .

----------


## RN6LKU

> ,  =2.    .


          6   *P=2,5 kW.*  .   -    .

:  25 kW.

----------


## UA3MCH

> ,  =2.    .


 
http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&source=web&  cd=8&ved=0CDUQFjAH&u  rl=http%3A%2F%2Fru.w  ikipedia.org%2Fwiki%  2F%25D0%259C%25D0%25  B5%25D0%25B0%25D0%25  BD%25D0%25B4%25D1%25  80_(%25D1%2580%25D0%  25B0%25D0%25B4%25D0%  25B8%25D0%25BE%25D1%  2582%25D0%25B5%25D1%  2585%25D0%25BD%25D0%  25B8%25D0%25BA%25D0%  25B0)&rct=j&q=%D0%BC  %D0%B5%D0%B0%D0%BD%D  0%B4%D1%80&ei=klXdTL  SvFpCWOr6ujM0O&usg=A  FQjCNESgw3l3Szz_IKJH  5022Rw8hN9ozA&cad=rj  a
     ,       :Smile:

----------

> *RN6LKU*,    , - :


     ,      . , ,       4   IRGP4068D-     ...

----------

> ...*P=2,5 kW...*:  25 kW.


,      ... :Crying or Very sad: .    -  , IGBT  -    .

----------


## RN6LKU

> *RN6LKU*,   ?   25.6 kHz    ?


 .

,     - ,      .

----------


## RN6LKU

> **,
>     -  - ,    ? 
> ,     ? .    ?


MOSFET   600    **  IGBT.

  .   ,    "",   80       **  ,   320.
 ,      (   ,         ).       -    . ..         .

  98%.         (25 W -  )      ,         DC-DC   .

  .   .  - ,  ,  - .

----------


## RN6LKU

!       .

*  6 ():*

!       .         ,   (      )  ..  ..

        ,         -                .

----------


## RN6LKU

.   .
   4   .     - , -. 
  IGBT   -  .  MOSFET     **.   IGBT  ** .

----------


## RN6LKU

- 4 , 4 ! 

IGBT   Mitsubishi      540  230 . ĸ  .  .  .   !

       -    .

*  - *

----------


## RN6LKU

.

,     .     - ?        . (  IGBT - ).

     -   IGBT 3300  1200      .    .    750 . MOSFET    .. .     .

----------


## RN6LKU

.  - -,  2- -.   .   ,    () .  -   20000.07.

----------


## RN6LKU

> ,      - ?     , - ,   ,    .      (55 - ).    . ,   20 ...



 - , .          .

  .    .  http://www.gammamet.ru/  ..

----------


## VOVA080808

: 
         ? :
        :   1 % 
  1        14 %.

----------


## VOVA080808

> .  , .


   :
      .
          .

----------


## VOVA080808

> - ,    ?


 20,  40 (  )



> 


- 100()



> 


-    ,  .
 15331



> 


 



> ,      .


   2  200 .
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VOVA080808

> !!!


  ?
    ...




> , ,  ..


    ,     ,          .

----------

> 


  . ,      ,    .   .      .  ,   - ,   ,   .

----------

> .....
>  :      .
>    ,    ...


        .      .       ...
-    ,        -   .

----------


## RN6LKU

> .....
>  :      .
>    ,    ...


 :

----------


## VOVA080808

> :


     ,   .




> .


     .

----------


## VOVA080808

> Setup_Transformer_20  00.rar .


   ?
 ....

----------

,

----------

*******, DWeb-    .

----------


## ve3kf

> DWeb-    .


    ,   Anti-Malware . ,  ,   .  
http://www.antimalware-2011.org/

----------

> ?


  :::: .  38   2           28    107 ,   6.4- 325 ....    .  :Crazy: 

  ...

----------


## KENWOOD

-

----------


## VOVA080808

> -


    -    ,         .
 :Crazy: ,   (          ).

----------


## ve3kf

50 .  10100     1 .  - 15     .. 10100 .  .   50 .

----------


## RU3XN

-        ...
   . ,  **  ,  .   ,        : )     ; )     .             ,   .

----------


## VOVA080808

.
   ?
 ,,   .

----------


## VOVA080808

> 


 *_* ,   ** *_* ....





			UN7RX:
		


   ,    Word,     .  ,    ,      .

----------

